# Sorta new here



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

Joined at the end of last year, dec 31 Mwahaha, however I haven't been very active so let me formally introduce myself

My name is Alex I am a snowboard instructor, and this is my third season snowboarding and I LOVE it, probably ride 4-5 days a week, just wish I learned how to ride when I was younger just turned 27 :/

I ride on the east coast (Virginia mainly) but looking to make my way back out west in the future

I also know there is a lot of grammar mistakes in the above paragraph(s) and if you don't like it you can fuck off or :finger1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SickTrickz96 said:


> Joined at the end of last year, dec 31 Mwahaha, however I haven't been very active so let me formally introduce myself
> 
> My name is Alex I am a snowboard instructor...
> 
> *I also know there is a lot of grammar mistakes in the above paragraph(s) and if you don't like it you can fuck off or* :finger1:


:rofl3:
Welcome!! …I know of one member anyhoo, who's just gonna _LOVE_ reading your posts!! :rofl4: :lol:


Not complaining mind you,..! It'll keep the damned grammar nazi offa my back!!!   Hopefully you've a decent sense of humor! It's frequently needed here! (…along with a lil bit of a thick hide!)

:hairy:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

SickTrickz96 said:


> My name is Alex I am a snowboard instructor, and this is my third season snowboarding and I LOVE it, probably ride 4-5 days a week, just wish I learned how to ride when I was younger just turned 27 :/


Wait... you're a snowboard instructor and you've been riding for less than 3 years??


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> :rofl3:
> Welcome!! …I know of one member anyhoo, who's just gonna _LOVE_ reading your posts!! :rofl4: :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Heh I have a wicked sense of humor, laugh at shit I probably shouldn't and don't take stuff too seriously, which is odd because I'm a business management major in college.......lol


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

Rookie09 said:


> Wait... you're a snowboard instructor and you've been riding for less than 3 years??


Yes and this is actually my second season as an instructor and just got my AASI level 1. To be honest how many years someone has been riding is really irrelevant, it's really how much days/time someone spent on a board.

Yes this is my third season however I ride A lot more than the average person I think. First season, was my lightest, was riding 2-3 days a week

Last season and this season I'm riding 4-6 days a week for 4+ hours at a time, plus getting clinics and improving my riding from my supervisors at my home mountain. So yes I haven't been riding that long, however I have had enough time on a board to know what I'm doing and do teach others


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

SickTrickz96 said:


> Yes and this is actually my second season as an instructor and just got my AASI level 1. To be honest how many years someone has been riding is really irrelevant, it's really how much days/time someone spent on a board.
> 
> Yes this is my third season however I ride A lot more than the average person I think. First season, was my lightest, was riding 2-3 days a week
> 
> Last season and this season I'm riding 4-6 days a week for 4+ hours at a time, plus getting clinics and improving my riding from my supervisors at my home mountain. So yes I haven't been riding that long, however I have had enough time on a board to know what I'm doing and do teach others


Well, good for you then. I'm assuming you're just teaching first-timers and those with little to no prior experience for now then.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I find there is a lot of animosity from "seasoned" instructors towards newer instructors based on their experience... (I work as a lifty, and conversate with instructors daily.) I think it is completely bullshit. You can have all the certifications, years on the snow, best gear, and all the newest techniques... but if you can't connect with the student you're garbage. The student is only gonna wanna learn if he or she can connect with you. And thats part of the reason why i feel the "older" crowd of instructors gets offended, because the younger guys can get the younger students up and going so much faster. 

Basically my point is, if he can connect with the students it doesnt matter how long he's been on a board.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> I find there is a lot of animosity from "seasoned" instructors towards newer instructors based on their experience... (I work as a lifty, and conversate with instructors daily.) I think it is completely bullshit. You can have all the certifications, years on the snow, best gear, and all the newest techniques... but if you can't connect with the student you're garbage. The student is only gonna wanna learn if he or she can connect with you. And thats part of the reason why i feel the "older" crowd of instructors gets offended, because the younger guys can get the younger students up and going so much faster.
> 
> Basically my point is, if he can connect with the students it doesnt matter how long he's been on a board.


And I'm not saying he wouldn't be a good instructor. I'm just surprised that he was able to become an instructor after only 1 season of snowboarding. He may be great, he may not be. I'm not going to judge him without seeing so at this point I'll take his word for it.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

andrewdod said:


> I find there is a lot of animosity from "seasoned" instructors towards newer instructors based on their experience... (I work as a lifty, and conversate with instructors daily.) I think it is completely bullshit. You can have all the certifications, years on the snow, best gear, and all the newest techniques... but if you can't connect with the student you're garbage. *The student is only gonna wanna learn if he or she can connect with you*. And thats part of the reason why i feel the "older" crowd of instructors gets offended, because the younger guys can get the younger students up and going so much faster.
> 
> Basically my point is, if he can connect with the students it doesnt matter how long he's been on a board.


hmmmm, At the resort that I teach at I haven't really felt that there is animosity between some of the more experienced instructors and myself, this might be Just at where I teach though. 

I completely agree that connecting with students is very Important thats why when I teach I have 3 main priorities

1. Safety
2. Fun
3. Learning

at the end of the lesson, even if the client wasnt totally able to grasp the basics, if they had fun and were not injured they are usually very satisfied with there experience

and @rookie I did not mean to come off as cocky in my original post, and I agree I still am fairly new to the sport and learn new things almost on a daily basis. And the majority (around 90%+) of the lessons I teach is to beginners who have never snowboarded before, or only been once or twice

*Also on a different subject every time someone replies to a thread ive created and or posted in I get an email notification, how do I turn this off*


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

SickTrickz96 said:


> hmmmm, At the resort that I teach at I haven't really felt that there is animosity between some of the more experienced instructors and myself, this might be Just at where I teach though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may just be where I am because we have the Waterville academy and bbts clubs that hire very high profile coaches as well. We also have the regular instructors too. Might just be the upper echelon clashing with the normal folk.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

andrewdod said:


> It may just be where I am because we have the Waterville academy and bbts clubs that hire very high profile coaches as well. We also have the regular instructors too. Might just be the upper echelon clashing with the normal folk.


Yea thats probably why, the mountain I teach at is very small compared to some northeast or outwest. The majority of the instructors at my mountain are either college students and or people who have graduated college. Most have been riding a little longer longer than me but some havent. Interpersonal skills and how you interact with guests is far more important that personal riding ability when teaching lessons to guests.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SickTrickz96 said:


> *Also on a different subject every time someone replies to a thread ive created and or posted in I get an email notification, how do I turn this off*


Go to the "user cp" button near the top of this page and click on it,… ("cp" = Control Panels)

On the left scroll down to Settings and click "Edit Options!" There is a box you can check or un-check to stop those! Hit save changes!

:hairy:


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Go to the "user cp" button near the top of this page and click on it,… ("cp" = Control Panels)
> 
> On the left scroll down to Settings and click "Edit Options!" There is a box you can check or un-check to stop those! Hit save changes!
> 
> :hairy:


Awesome thanks!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Not complaining mind you,..! It'll keep the damned grammar nazi offa my back!!!   Hopefully you've a decent sense of humor! It's frequently needed here! (…along with a lil bit of a thick hide!)


If that said grammer nazi appears... Grey, that one's for you 









OP, :welcome:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

neni said:


> If that said grammer nazi appears... Grey, that one's for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my mind, if people can't get these straight, they don't need to be writing on the internet. This goes for native English speakers. If English isn't your native language, I'll definitely give you some slack.

And I'm not a grammar nazi, I don't go around correcting people. But this sort of thing does really annoy me.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


>


I wish I could print this and give it to some of my students. It might be the only way they learn.


----------

